# WANTED 19" wheels



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm after a pair 19" wheels preferably 19"×10.5 et12 not to expensive but will consider what comes, I have a set of TE37 arrival soon. 

To go over 35 brembos on 34 GTR 

Thanks 😊


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry guys wheels need to be in UK only pls

Needs asap


----------

